

Tonight's Lunar Eclipse Comes With a Rare Twist  - zafka
http://www.space.com/spacewatch/monday-total-lunar-eclipse-moon-preview-101220.html

======
alain94040
If you ever have the opportunity to witness a full solar eclipse, do it. Don't
settle for a partial one, it's night and day (pun intended).

~~~
electromagnetic
Just got my ass out of bed at 3am to go out of my apartment building to see
it. I remember seeing a partial as a kid, but holy frabjous day is there a
world of difference.

The moon was an incredibly dark red (from what I saw before). It's literally a
blood red moon, like more red than I remember observing Mars as.

I was hoping to see it off my balcony (should be able to catch one of the 2014
lunar eclipses that way) but it's still incredibly high in the sky. However
for setting an alarm and putting a winter coat on, it was totally worth it.

Quite simply, it's by far the coolest thing I've seen this year and I spent
diddley squat on it.

------
kqr2
In the SF Bay Area, a couple of places are hosting special events.

-Chabot Space & Science Center : 9pm - 2am. [http://www.chabotspace.org/calendar.htm?date=12-20-2010&...](http://www.chabotspace.org/calendar.htm?date=12-20-2010&p=1439355)

-Lawrence Hall of Science: 8pm - 2am. [http://events.berkeley.edu/index.php/calendar/sn/LHS.html?ev...](http://events.berkeley.edu/index.php/calendar/sn/LHS.html?event_ID=37842&date=2010-12-20&filter=Secondary%20Event%20Type&filtersel=)

Also, you might want to add "Tell HN" to the post.

------
Groxx
Gotta; overcast :'(

I saw the eclipse a few years back through a telescope, though. That was fun,
though we only had a few minutes before (again!) clouds came through.

~~~
jerf
Fortunately, lunar eclipses happen with some regularity:
<http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/> has a schedule up IIRC, but you may have to
wait until tomorrow to get it, it seems a bit hammered for some reason (ahem).
This would be barely newsworthy if it didn't coincide with the solstice, an
event only remarkable to us humans.

The solar eclipses are a bit more rare. Again, IIRC, the next one that I have
a chance to see, assuming I am in the same place by then, was 2024. That'll be
a pretty good one for the US, with the center going through northern
California and passing through Texas.

~~~
powera
The solstice is unremarkable, or the coincidence is? I would think the
shortest day of the year is relatively noteworthy to other species, even if
they can't detect the specific date; certainly more interesting than a lunar
eclipse (I'd assume most animals are either asleep or can function just fine
without a visible moon).

I agree the coincidence is pretty meaningless, especially since it's about 15
hours off from the exact moment of the solstice.

~~~
Groxx
15 hours off? Meh. Fail.

Wake me when it's exact. /finds cryo-chamber

------
aaronbrethorst
Seattle's looking dicey for viewing, unfortunately.

~~~
rbritton
I'm on the other side of the state -- we managed to see it just up to full
coverage before the clouds came in.

------
cd34
\+ Ursids meteor shower

Unbelievably clear skies, 53F, bedroom community with little light
pollution.... should be great.

Jupiter set earlier (with Neptune).

Pink Floyd, DSOTM on the playlist in tribute.

~~~
splat
I was thinking of playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, but upon reflection I
realized it wasn't appropriate.

------
jcdreads
Snow and certain clouds all night near Boston. This is the only winter
solstice snow storm I've ever been disappointed by.

[http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.245293663448...](http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.24529366344873&lon=-71.03965759277344&site=box&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=graphical)

------
jcr
The best layout of times and time zones is here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/December_2010_lunar_eclipse>

Also, if you're using unix, look for the UTC flag (typically '-u') for the
date(1) command.

------
wyclif
Mostly clear here on the East coast of the US, so I'm setting up the
telescope.

------
jberryman
Clear here in Richmond :) going to hang out by the carillon, hopefully with
some warm libations.

------
ygd
The meteor shower makes it even worse for us missing it due to cloudy skies.
(SoCal here)

------
timmorgan
This article says it starts at 12:30 EST -- I think it's actually 1:30 EST,
no?

~~~
acangiano
Correct. See: <http://shadowandsubstance.com/>

~~~
timmorgan
I'm getting a 404 for that URL.

------
zafka
Great view here in Jensen Beach, FL.

------
thefool
Overcast in buffalo...

